# New to this



## [email protected] (Oct 26, 2016)

Hey I am just getting into this and my application is actually for a Christmas village. I'm looking for an HO scale locomotive that has nice detail and decent performance for a pretty reasonable price. I dont need a top of the line model but I dont want something that looks and feels cheap either. Ill only be operating a single locomotive on my track so Im not looking for a complex controller or anything id like for it to be simple to set up and operate. I want an 1800's locomotive or early 1900's. I would like to hear some opinions on brand, line, performance, and quality. Also if someone cold explain what DCC or DC means as well as give me a tutorial on controllers that would kind of fit my application


----------



## mopac (Feb 24, 2011)

First welcome to the hobby and to this great forum. Lots of knowledge here
from the guys.
DC is analog and DCC is digital.
For your application DC would work fine. And a lot less expensive. DCC really
shines when running more than 1 train.
DC is basically a power DC supply with a knob to increase or decrease power
to the track that a DC locomotive reacts to. Such as speed and direction.
DCC power supply sends digital commands through the track to the loco. Such
as speed, direction, tells loco to blow the whistle, ring the bell, most of this can
not be done with DC. You did not mention sound but it really adds to the train.
I have many many locomotives. I have a couple 1800s and early 1900s locos.
I would not recommend any of them. Those engines are very small and do not
work as well. Someone else will have to recommend a small loco. Have fun.

Only use nickel silver track.


----------



## mesenteria (Oct 29, 2015)

[email protected] said:


> Hey I am just getting into this and my application is actually for a Christmas village. I'm looking for an HO scale locomotive that has nice detail and decent performance for a pretty reasonable price. I dont need a top of the line model but I dont want something that looks and feels cheap either. Ill only be operating a single locomotive on my track so Im not looking for a complex controller or anything id like for it to be simple to set up and operate. I want an 1800's locomotive or early 1900's. I would like to hear some opinions on brand, line, performance, and quality. Also if someone cold explain what DCC or DC means as well as give me a tutorial on controllers that would kind of fit my application


With DC, you control the voltage, and therefore the speed, of the locomotive. You rotate a dial, or shove forward a 'stick' on a rheostat and make the train move forward. On the controller station housing is a rocker switch that you flick over to make the locomotive run in reverse.

In DC, if you pick up the locomotive and set it back on the tracks facing the other way, it will still do in the same direction unless you flick that switch once again. Reason is that, when you reverse the locomotive's direction on he rails, you also reverse how it gets its polarized DC current, so now it runs in reverse, which happens to be the same direction it was traveling in previously. This makes DC quite a bit more involved if you wish to run two locomotives independently on the same tracks. 

With DCC, the voltage is always at maximum, usually near 15 volts in HO scale. So the rails are always powered. Still, the locomotive will just sit there. Why? The reason is that the locomotive must have a 'translator' that listens for, interprets, and then acts on, digital instructions embedded in the electrical power running in the rails. You know that digital is binomial, or zeros and ones. The way your command station strings those together, hidden in the digital current, helps get the instructions you want the engine to obey to the 'translator'. The device is actually called a "decoder", and every locomotive must have one installed.

What the decoder does is to receive the full track voltage, and then meter it out to the motor drive, lights, and if you have a sound package, to the amplifier and speaker. 

How does it know what to do? Your hand-held throttle has keys and knobs on it. You push keys and dial up speed on the rotating knob, and the decoder interprets the instructions. It then makes the engine do what you want...turn on lights, turn them off, reverse direction, sound the 'horn' or 'whistle', and so on.

The benefit of DCC, for those who prefer it, is that you can have two locomotives occupying the same segment of powered rails and if you want them two, both will just continue to sit. Their sound systems will make noised such as hissing, dynamo noise, air pump noise, water condensation release noise, etc. Or, you only want one locomotive to move while the other remains still. In DC, once you dial up the voltage, both locomotives WILL move. With decoders, only the locomotive being 'addressed', whose number shows in the display on your active throttle, will be the one to move.

In DC, placing two locomotives a foot apart, with their pilots facing each other (their 'cow-catchers'), when you dial up the voltage, they'll both move in the same direction, never meeting. With DCC, you can make them both move toward each other and even touch and close couplers.

That's it in a brief and rudimentary nutshell.

I agree, spend money on good tracks, and it will get expensive with the sectional track such as EZ-Track and Unitrack. Both come with the plastic fake ballast rocks attached. Many of us, probably most of is, switch to flex-track (there are several makes, all quite good and comparable) because it comes in 3' lengths and it literally flexes, both in yaw and in pitch. Feel free to search in youtube for 'how to lay flextrack' and have at 'er.

Best advice? Take your time and hand on to your money for now. Learn, decide on an approach, and then order what you need. Bachmann and other companies make kits with locomotive, some cars, and some tracks, but they tend to be DC only, and their quality is........a crap shoot. A decent DCC steamer or diesel will set you back at least $200, with some variance for sales or closeouts (modeltrainstuff or trainworld). Plan on $15-24 for decent rolling stock...cars... and tracks could set you back as much as $200, depending on how you lay it and how much. The 'switches', say Peco or Walthers/Shinohara, or Micro-Engineering (all excellent, pick one) can add up, so keep them to a minimum, just as the real railroads do. 

Final bit of advice: learn about track "code", meaning 100, 83, 75, 70, 50, as common examples, and meaning how tall the actual metal rails are in thousandths of an inch0. If you wish, stick with Code 100, the tallest and strongest, and most plentiful. Most popular later, for almost all of us, is Code 83 or Code 70 because it is closer to scale for the sticklers.

Good luck. Remember, hang on to your cash for the next couple of weeks, and THEN order when you know exactly what you want/need.


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

mesenteria said:


> Remember, hang on to your cash for the next couple of weeks, and THEN order when you know exactly what you want/need.


Best advice you'll ever receive, right there.

It sounds like this is something that won't be a permanent fixture, but something you'll only set up for a month or so each year. If so, I would stick with a DC controller (MRC is the hands down winner there) and use track with integrated roadbed. Kato's Unitrak is the best of these, then Atlas Truetrack, then Bachmann's EZ Track. This stuff hooks together much like a slot car track does, and will be much easier to repeatedly set up and take down. Your best bet from a quality perspective would be to get Kato's HV5 Basic Oval set ($75), which is enough track for a 3' 8" x 7' oval; you can build it shorter in the long dimension by omitting some of the straight segments (you can even put these into the apexes of the "short" curves to get a more square layout). Another option is Atlas's TrueTrack starter pack ($86), which makes a 38" x 56" oval with a passing track along one side. Both come with wires to hook up to a power pack, and can be expanded by purchasing other sets or individual pieces of the same track.

For DC power, a good basic option is the MRC Railpower 1300 ($50), or the MRC Tech 7 ($100) if you want a little more finesse and circuit protection. If you want sound, the MRC Tech 6 allows you limited access to the sound features of a properly equipped locomotive. You might consider a stand alone sound system. My son has the MRC Symphony 77, which is no longer made but still available, or you can buy more advanced systems which use wireless speakers or even non-DCC sound cards for your trains.

Locomotives -- well, basically, no one today is making junk. You can buy Christmas-themed train sets, but frankly those are pretty low quality. Higher price usually gets you better details, including sound if you want to spend that much (but consider off locomotive, layout based systems to save cost), but reliability is usually pretty good. Lots of people will give you their favorite brands, but I would look in the middle of the price range: Bachmann Spectrum, Walther Mainline, Atlas, and Athearn, just to name a few. I find these have a good balance of detail and cost. For the period you're looking at, steam is the motive power; pick one you like and look up the time period (Wikipedia works for this) and see if it suits.

Last advice in an already long-winded answer: Walthers (www.walthers.com) is the largest wholesaler of model railroad stuff in North America. Get a copy of their catalog or go to their website browse. That will give you a good idea of what is available (although far from everything). Then shop around for a good price.

Welcome and good luck!


----------



## DougL (Feb 2, 2016)

What is your budget?


----------



## santafealltheway (Nov 27, 2012)

here's a decent norman rockwell xmas train.

I've always been happy with bachmanns loco's and cars. I dont like the track though.

You may want to pitch the EZ track it comes with though.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Bachmann-HO...547727?hash=item5426766b0f:g:HHwAAOSwHQ9WX1H2


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 26, 2016)

Thank you for the response! I am only wanting a temporary layout for the moment, probably three months of the year as I am limited on space at my current house. I want to purchase something that I can expand on later down the road possibly include a grade and cover a 6'X8' area that may become a year round thing. Will DC still work in this application or is there track length issues with DC? Also do you shy away from used equipment? I understand used track seems to be something that is steered away from. Im not necessarily looking for a Christmas themed locomotive, I would like it to have some historical accuracy as far as rail road company or line goes, and my budget for the time being is about $400. I will not be operating on a large surface so I wont be needing a large amount of track for the time being a short oval will be sufficient.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 26, 2016)

not necessarily looking for a christmas themed locomotive. I would like something that has some historical accuracy as far as the railroad company and model


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 26, 2016)

I would say at this point $400 tops


----------



## nicksim86 (Dec 14, 2015)

In my research, it appears that ON30 scale is the best fit for most of the popular christmas villages out there. It's O scale but runs on HO track. I actually just got a sale email from trainworld.com for ON30 steam engines.

http://myemail.constantcontact.com/...99-99.html?soid=1102543198138&aid=aB3QgLCxhH8


----------



## nicksim86 (Dec 14, 2015)

[email protected] said:


> I would say at this point $400 tops


you should be able to easily get one of those bachmann loco's, a couple cars, a Kato or Atlas track oval, and power pack under $400


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 26, 2016)

*This wont be my last question*

Thanks for all the quick responses. I think it sounds like my current application will best be suited by a DC controller. That being said is there any track length limitations wit DC should I later decide to expand an become more sophisticated? My budget for now is $400 and I dont necessarily want a Christmas themed locomotive, Id like something with some historical accuracy if at all possible. Im a mid-westerner so maybe something that had operated near my area at some point. I am currently limited on space so a small oval track will do for now, no switches or anything at this time. What is the consensus on used equipment? I understand used track is not recommended.


----------



## pat_smith1969 (Aug 21, 2016)

I have purchased some used track. .both the Bachmann and some used atlas flex track. Bye and large I would not really suggest used track unless you are a bit more of a veteran and know how to deal with "issues" that might arise.

Having said that I have a large batch of Bachmann black snap track and a DC controller I would sell for around $80 plus S&H should you chose to go that route. There is a bunch of track, around 6 to 8 tournouts and of course the basic DC controller. I got it, then purchased some used snap tack.. then decided I really liked the atlas track. I did have trouble with the turnouts, the turnouts were not the problem but the small loco that came with the set was too low to make it across the turnouts. I would call this system a "bottom end" system.

If your Budget is truly $400 and you THINK you might want to go for better down the road.. I would totally suggest you get something good now. $400 should get you a decent DCC controller (Digitrax and NCE are around $150) a modest loco, a couple cars, and some track. I liked CV's advice for you to stay with the track\roadbed combination and there are a lot of people who like Kato track.


----------



## Cycleops (Dec 6, 2014)

If you're after a tail chaser type layout have a look at this site http://www.carendt.com Loads of great ideas. If you want a budget steam loco I reckon Bachmann can't be beat, excellent runners and accurate detail.


----------



## NAJ (Feb 19, 2016)

Hello and Welcome to the hobby and the forum.

It sounds like you are looking to build a layout similar to what I have, just a small simple layout, my mainline/operational track is just a 60" x 36" oval on a 48" x 72" layout.

My layout is made up of all used pieces for two reasons...
1)I wanted the trains I had 40 years ago when I first became interested in model trains.
2)Cost, limited budget
I also purchased the exact controller I had 40 years ago.

Yes, used pieces are less expensive and work fine if you are prepared to do a little work/maintenance on the loco's, rolling stock and track.
Brass track requires more maintenance than the newer Nickle/Silver track, I have a mix of both.
My local hobby shop has new Atlas Snap Track in bulk for about $1.50 per piece (one 9" straight or one 18" radius curve, etc) so you may be able to find new track locally.
We also have a store locally that sells used trains and other things and one of my Grandson's got a Walthers CSX loco used, no pieces missing, not scuffed and running great for $35.00.

You need to check for these types of stores locally in your area.

Good Luck and Have Fun!!!


----------



## Chip (Feb 11, 2016)

Used track is just fine if you CLEAN it! I've got 3-4 different brands of sectional HO, brass and steel, old and new flex track, some Italian and Yugoslavian turnouts to go with my Atlas ones. Basically a mish-mash of track and it ALL took DCC loco's with NO trouble! DC is much less picky. GO for it!


----------



## Genetk44 (Feb 26, 2016)

Here...you have a choice of starter train sets that will do everything you want for under $250.00 They include eveything you need to get trains up and running....it fits your given parameters almost exactly. Plus many of us use this company to order our stuff from...so you can be sure they are reliable.


http://www.modeltrainstuff.com/Bachmann-HO-Thunder-Chief-Train-Set-SF-p/bac-00826.htm

My next piece of advice is take your time and do your research. Google and Youtube are both excellent online treasure-troves of information. Kalmbach Publishing produces many well-illustrated books on all aspects of model-railroading. Try to find fellow model railroaders in your general area who you can talk to or go see their layouts to actually find out hands-on answers to your questions.

For now stay away from second-hand equipment until you are more knowledgable how to repair/tweak stuff...that'll save you alot of frustration.


----------



## nicksim86 (Dec 14, 2015)

Am I the only one that thinks HO is too small and out of scale for a christmas village?


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 26, 2016)

*VERY HELPFUL KEEP IT COMING!*

So I have another question that may be stupid but im new to it, can I use a DCC sound equipped locomotive on a DC setup? nicksim86 addressing the scale issue for the village, I agree with you on the size matching the Christmas Village and it does bother me a bit, that being said based on my vague knowledge and small layout I believe that the HO scale will suit me better because (correct me if im wrong) the HO can handle a smaller radius and the train will be a bit shorter. In the future when we move (2-3 years from now) I will go bigger and probably do a permanent HO scale layout and use an O scale for my village. I do have a thing for historical and scale accuracy and ive been known to have a champagne eye on a beer can budget (i dont like to have or purchase junk) so I love to hear brand and model opinions, id like things to last so i can pass it on someday.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 26, 2016)

*Thoughts?*

found a used Riverossi New York Central J3 Hudson steamer for $150 is the brand good anyone have one or have seen one?


----------



## mopac (Feb 24, 2011)

Yes, you can use most DCC sound locomotives on DC. A steamer will chug but
that is about all. Some on DC will blow a whistle when you take off or when you
stop. You will not in most cases be able to blow whistle or ring the bell on DC.
I myself like rivarossi steam locos. I have maybe 7 of them all DC. Most I paid less
than $100 for new. So $150 for used does not sound great to me. Especially if it
is straight DC. A Hudson is not a 1800s or early 1900s loco. Check what Bachmann
spectrum has to offer. Stay in the spectrum series when it comes to Bachmann.
Bachmann has very high MSRP prices. Do not pay that. Look for deals that are about
half of MSRP. I bought a early 1900s modern 4-4-0 that had a MSRP of over $400
for $119.00 from an online train store. That was this yearIt is DCC and sound and 
spectrum series.Like some have said, don't jump too quick and get a better feel for prices.


----------



## mopac (Feb 24, 2011)

I just checked the train store I bought that $119 engine from. They still have some
and they are still on closeout. Actually it is $119.99. Plus shipping. Somewhere around 12 to 15 for shipping. Not pushing this engine, just showing you an example. Ad does not say spectrum but it is. Store is Trainworld.com. They sold them for $199, good price
but $119.99 is better. They must have bought a ton of them. This is a early 1900s loco.
They even have a video of it. It has dual mode decoder which means DC or DCC.

Check out the video.

http://www.trainworld.com/manufactu...n-4-4-0-steam-loco-wdcc-sound-on-board-80129/

It is a small loco, but that is what was around in early 1900s. They also have same loco for 89.999 without sound
but still DCC. Sound is worth 30 more to me.


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

nicksim86 said:


> Am I the only one that thinks HO is too small and out of scale for a christmas village?


Maybe not, but I certainly don't agree. We had an N scale one in the 1990's, and it was very nice.


----------



## Genetk44 (Feb 26, 2016)

mopac said:


> I just checked the train store I bought that $119 engine from. They still have some
> and they are still on closeout. Actually it is $119.99. Plus shipping. Somewhere around 12 to 15 for shipping. Not pushing this engine, just showing you an example. Ad does not say spectrum but it is. Store is Trainworld.com. They sold them for $199, good price
> but $119.99 is better. They must have bought a ton of them. This is a early 1900s loco.
> They even have a video of it. It has dual mode decoder which means DC or DCC.
> ...


That 119.99 is an excellent price for that sound-equipped loco!!!! Thats the price I paid for one of those about 5-7 years ago on an impulse buy at my LHS! I was impressed enough with the sound and running-qualities at that price I went back the next day and bought 3 more exactly like it!!! Love that little loco!!


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

The MRC Tech 6 I referred to in my first post on this thread will give you more control over sound features than a basic DC power pack. That might be a good option for you.


----------



## DougL (Feb 2, 2016)

*very good choice*



mopac said:


> I just checked the train store I bought that $119 engine from. They still have someand they are still on closeout. ...It has dual mode decoder which means DC or DCC.
> 
> It is a small loco, but that is what was around in early 1900s. They also have same loco for 89.999 without sound
> but still DCC. Sound is worth 30 more to me.



Great find! The sound makes a big difference. Now you will need a $150 (minimum) DCC controller.


----------



## mopac (Feb 24, 2011)

Great find! The sound makes a big difference. Now you will need a $150 (minimum) DCC controller. 


That would still leave him well below his 400 max budget. It would leave enough
for a few cars and some track. And still money left.I am going to pull 2 old time passenger cars with mine. When I find them. They are boxed up somewhere. They are still new in the box. MDC I think.


----------



## Genetk44 (Feb 26, 2016)

DougL said:


> Great find! The sound makes a big difference. Now you will need a $150 (minimum) DCC controller.


Not really...if he buys the trainset or similar that I provided a link to in post#17 he has everything he needs, track,loco,cars including the basic Bachmann DCC controller. If he adds the steam loco that Mopac links to in his post just above this then he has a second DCC sound loco for a grand total of about $300.00 all together..... call it $350 shipping included.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 26, 2016)

*Rivarossi*

that rivarossi is a 70s locomotive if that makes a difference if anyone is familiar with some older ones? also what do the three numbers represent such as 4-4-0? also i understand the hudson came out in the late 20's early 30's. That being said, I just found out from my buddy who is a locomotive tech that one from New York Central used to run right through my home town and I kinda dig that which is why I have a little interest, I could always add a few cars to my village and change the era a bit haha


----------



## mopac (Feb 24, 2011)

The 70s rivarossi were the least good. They got better 80s and 90s.
I have one 70s and it is my least good rivarossi. Older ho locos are
not as good as newer ones. $150 for a 70s rivarossi Hudson is not a deal.
Keep looking. Or, do what you want, its your money. I have a 90s
Dreyfuss Hudson (its a streamline Hudson) I bought new for $60.00.

4-4-0 is the wheel arrangement. In this case it is 4 little wheels up front.4 larger drivers and
0 wheels in the rear. A Hudson is a 4-6-4. 4 little wheels up front, 6 large driver wheels and
4 little wheels on the rear. Little wheels on the rear are usually under the cab of loco.


----------



## santafealltheway (Nov 27, 2012)

nicksim86 said:


> Am I the only one that thinks HO is too small and out of scale for a christmas village?


How so?

Plenty of HO scale buildings out there. No need to use the tacky ceramic crap from macys.


----------



## mopac (Feb 24, 2011)

The only 70s rivarossi I would pay 150 for is a Big Boy.
I think that is a 4-6-6-4. A huge locomotive.
These ho engines are not like Lionel trains. Older ones are worth more and collectible.
Not true in HO.

And lionel HO are not good.

A big boy might be a 4-8-8-4.


----------



## thedoc (Oct 15, 2015)

mopac said:


> The only 70s rivarossi I would pay 150 for is a Big Boy.
> I think that is a 4-6-6-4. A huge locomotive.
> These ho engines are not like Lionel trains. Older ones are worth more and collectible.
> Not true in HO.
> ...


A Big Boy is a 4-8-8-4. A 4-6-6-4 is a Challenger, both ran on the UP. 

A few 4-6-6-4's went to the D&RGW and were later sold to the Clinchfield.


----------



## thedoc (Oct 15, 2015)

mopac said:


> These ho engines are not like Lionel trains. Older ones are worth more and collectible.
> Not true in HO.


Actually some HO scale engines are collectible and getting more valuable. 

And some Lionel engines are not worth much at all.


----------



## mopac (Feb 24, 2011)

Thanks Doc, I did change it to 4-8-8-4. Which Ho locos are getting more valuable?
I have over 100 HO engines, maybe I have some.

I am sure 70s rivarossi are not included in that.

No, of coarse not all older Lionel are worth more, but many are.

I should have known the wheel arrangement on Big Boy. I have 2 of them.
1 from 70s and 1 from 90s. I also have a 90s challenger. All rivarossi.


----------



## NAJ (Feb 19, 2016)

I am going to step in and ask...
You are getting a lot of advice, are you getting confused yet?


----------



## mopac (Feb 24, 2011)

He asked, we just obliged. Advice is free here. Not always helpful or correct.
But free.


----------



## nicksim86 (Dec 14, 2015)

CTValleyRR said:


> Maybe not, but I certainly don't agree. We had an N scale one in the 1990's, and it was very nice.





santafealltheway said:


> How so?
> 
> Plenty of HO scale buildings out there. No need to use the tacky ceramic crap from macys.


maybe I'm wrong, but I'm assuming he has the typical Christmas village stuff that most people have and buy in department stores. if he is scratch building then that is a different story.


----------



## NAJ (Feb 19, 2016)

mopac said:


> He asked, we just obliged. Advice is free here. Not always helpful or correct.
> But free.


Not saying anything about the advice he has received, just wondering since he received a lot of different answers especially about DCC.
My take on this was he was looking for something simple to get started and get his feet wet and would move into more complex/pricey stuff as time went on if he so chooses, I thought I read he was only looking for a simple oval at this point, maybe not, that is why I asked.



nicksim86 said:


> maybe I'm wrong, but I'm assuming he has the typical Christmas village stuff that most people have and buy in department stores. if he is scratch building then that is a different story.


From what I understood he has nothing at this point but he would like to build a Christmas Village Themed layout, just nothing complicated at this point.

Start small and add as time and budget allow.


----------



## santafealltheway (Nov 27, 2012)

[email protected] said:


> Thank you for the response! I am only wanting a temporary layout for the moment, probably three months of the year as I am limited on space at my current house. I want to purchase something that I can expand on later down the road possibly include a grade and cover a 6'X8' area that may become a year round thing. Will DC still work in this application or is there track length issues with DC? Also do you shy away from used equipment? I understand used track seems to be something that is steered away from. Im not necessarily looking for a Christmas themed locomotive, I would like it to have some historical accuracy as far as rail road company or line goes, and my budget for the time being is about $400. I will not be operating on a large surface so I wont be needing a large amount of track for the time being a short oval will be sufficient.


I have about a 200 foot loop around my basement, has no trouble operating off a regular bachmann DC pack.

If you like the real old stuff. I think bachmanns Dewitt Clinton set is really cool.

Oooh, also, i wanted to clarify something i said earlier. There's nothing wrong with EZ-track its self, but the switches are cheaply made, and in my opinion should be avoided.


----------



## pat_smith1969 (Aug 21, 2016)

NAJ said:


> Start small and add as time and budget allow.


In general this is good advice, but if you think you might want something better down the road it behooves you to at least consider getting better stuff now and get what you want the first time. 



santafealltheway said:


> If you like the real old stuff. I think bachmanns Dewitt Clinton set is really cool.


That Dewitt Clinton setup is really nice, really cool.. or at least that is what I would say but I refuse to support anything with the word Clinton in it. :laugh:


----------



## mopac (Feb 24, 2011)

Good job. I thought it, you said it. Watch yourself here. Things have changed.


----------



## NAJ (Feb 19, 2016)

Just thought I would put these out there.

https://www.amazon.com/Bachmann-Trains-Pacific-Flyer-Ready/dp/B001RG0LLE

https://www.amazon.com/Bachmann-Industries-Jingle-Express-Electric/dp/B00BFCXGGC


----------



## mopac (Feb 24, 2011)

Naj, Those would give him a complete package to get a train running. Only
problem those engines are very bottom of the line. I still recommend that
if you buy Bachmann, you get something from the spectrum series. Not much
worse for a beginner than to buy a loco that will not run smooth. Could ruin
him with the hobby. He is willing to spend more. I think you saved him too much
money. Just my opinion.


----------



## NAJ (Feb 19, 2016)

I put them out there because they were on the theme he was looking for, Old Steam Locomotives and a Christmas Village.

Ultimately the decision is his, just hope he has fun and enjoys the trains, whatever he happens to decide on.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 26, 2016)

*none*

I cant ever have too much information so I dont mind and Im not confused yet. My christmas village mostly consists of some antiques from my grandma which is who got me into the locomotive part, she had a lionel santa fe in her village and I thought it was so cool as a kid. The rest of my village is stuff I find at yard sales and re paint, none of it is HO scale unfortunately. I'm clear on the old rivarossi thing. I wasnt sure if older ones were valuable or not or how they operated so thanks for the advise on that! Im all about a good deal and saving money where I can, but like I said at the begining I want something that will last and that I wont regret buying if I have to spend a little more or go to the top of my budget so be it. Thats why I asked about used items, thought maybe I could get an older but higher end model for less maybe?


----------



## Chip (Feb 11, 2016)

mopac said:


> Thanks Doc, I did change it to 4-8-8-4. Which Ho locos are getting more valuable?
> I have over 100 HO engines, maybe I have some.
> 
> I am sure 70s rivarossi are not included in that.
> ...


Don't mean to hijack anything but my Riv Big Boy 2-6-6-6 ran all of 11 inches and the angel hair wire to the tender failed! I have a new connector but HOW do I splice these angel hair wires! They break with a stern look!


----------



## Smokinapankake (Sep 8, 2011)

I bought my mid 70's Rivarossi Berkshire (2-8-4) off eBay about 7 years ago. It runs well, albeit noisy, and the angel hair whisker hasn't snapped yet. It has survived several seasons under my Christmas tree with nary a complaint. I'm not a huge Riv fan, but for the paltry sum of 35 bucks it's been a good locomotive. My kids, when they were little, were fascinated by the rods' movement at the wheels. So to hear that the mid 70's versions are the least desirable is in no way saying they are junk. Very good stuff, but unfortunately, the price the op quoted for a Hudson seems really high to me. More like less than $50 would be more my speed.


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> I cant ever have too much information so I dont mind and Im not confused yet. My christmas village mostly consists of some antiques from my grandma which is who got me into the locomotive part, she had a lionel santa fe in her village and I thought it was so cool as a kid. The rest of my village is stuff I find at yard sales and re paint, none of it is HO scale unfortunately. I'm clear on the old rivarossi thing. I wasnt sure if older ones were valuable or not or how they operated so thanks for the advise on that! Im all about a good deal and saving money where I can, but like I said at the begining I want something that will last and that I wont regret buying if I have to spend a little more or go to the top of my budget so be it. Thats why I asked about used items, thought maybe I could get an older but higher end model for less maybe?


I'm guessing that the mismatch of scales doesn't bother you. If it does, maybe S or O scale would be better.

I think your odds of getting something GOOD used are pretty slim, unless you happen to hit an estate sale. Even then, many people with used stuff put too high a price on it. Besides, the technology in this hobby has come a long way in the last decade or so. New is probably a better bet.


----------



## mesenteria (Oct 29, 2015)

Chip said:


> Don't mean to hijack anything but my Riv Big Boy 2-6-6-6...


H-8 Allegheny. Big Boy is a 4-8-8-4 in Whyte notation.

You could contact Hornby/Rivarossi USA on their website, under contacts, and ask for a replacement. He might have one. Good service in my history of asking for a lubricator arm that went missing. He shipped me two free of charge.

If you would like to tackle it yourself, you have to bare the insulation, solder the two ends in a splice orientation, and then cover with heat-shrink electrical tubing of an appropriate size.


----------



## mopac (Feb 24, 2011)

I don't want anybody thinking I said 70's rivarossi are junk. They aren't. For the
time they may have been the best steamers. But they did get better as time went
on. As did many brands. I thought of another 70's rivarossi I have and it is very smooth
and a good runner. Its a 4-6-2 pacific. Got it at a Kaybee toy store. It was a shelf
queen on display, had a little scratch on the boiler, and beat them up for $20.00. Never ran.
Times have changed. I bought many rivarossi from Model Expo when they had
rivarossi. I plan on getting myself a new rivarossi big boy with sound for Christmas.
Shay can correct me if I am wrong, 70s had motor in the cab, 80s had motor in the
cab (but a better motor), 90s had motor in the boiler.

I guess my 4-6-2 could be an 80's. I don't know. I did not get a box. 70's, I think,
were sold with AHM boxes. My #4005 big boy came in a AHM box.


----------

